# اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

اخواتي هذااول مووضوع لي في الخلطات بنات انا مندوبه لحرمه كبيره

تصلح بنفسهااعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم وقت الدوره

والاعشاب تزيل الروئح والالتهبات مجربه والله مجربه وحملت عليهاوحده اعرفهابفضل من رب لعلمين

بعدماتاخرالحمل سنتين خواتي والله ماكتبت الموضوع الى واناواثقه

في الحرمه تخاف ربهاوماترضى مال حرام على نفسهاوهي مشاء الله

اعشابهاماشيه وعليهاطلب انابنزلكم فوائدالاعشاب وسعرهاومدة استخدامها

النوع الاول من الاعشاب






(تنفع لخوا الارحام والاصوات الي في الرحم وخوا الراس
تكسر الفقره الي هي تجمد الدم في الرحم وتمنع الحمل وتسبب مشاكل في الدوره
طريقة استخدامها
تشرب من اول ايام الدوره قبل الفطور بربع ساعه
في كوب حليب حار ملعقه الحوايج واحده مع الحليب)
هاذي تنفع للنفاس ومشاكل الرحم تجي كيس يكفيك مدة الاربعين كامله با١٥٠ريال

وتنشط الرحم والبويضه

النوع الثاني من الاعشاب




تنفع لتتضييق ووتنضيف من الموياااات وتنظم الدوره وجيده لتنشيط البويضات وتصفي الدم فبتالي تصفي البشره
وطريقه
تاخذ من اول ايام الدوره مع حليب مرتين باليوم مع الصباح ومع المغرب وتنفع مع خبز الفرن والعصيده ومرق ومع تمر 
وتنفع في غير ايام الدوره لاني قلت انها زينه للبشره تصفي الدم بس مره وحده في اليوم


وهذي للاربعين اوالدوره اذاللدوره بتسختميه يكفيك شهرين با١٥٠ريال

وتئخرالحمل عشبه خاصه





*​​


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

 اللهم اني اسالك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


----------



## ام وصايف (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

موفقه بإذن الله ,,,,,,,


----------



## امبروزيا (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## امبروزيا (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## امبروزيا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

استغفر الله


----------



## هنوف22 (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: اعشاب للنفاس والحمل وتنظيف الرحم*

انا ابي اختي ابي للنفاس انا ان شاالله الشهر الجاي ولادتي 
ياليت اتفيديني اذا فيه للنفاس ؟؟انا بكريه وماعرف شي


----------

